# Canon is apparently increasing MSRP on some of their products



## canonmike (Sep 1, 2021)

By now, I'm guessing many of you have seen CPW's bulletin today about Canon's price increases. For those that have not, here's the link to CPW's information. https://www.cpricewatch.com/blog/20...ices-today-on-the-5d-mark-iv-and-7-rf-lenses/. I have to admit this kind of caught me off guard and, as some of our Brit friends would say, I found this leaving me gobsmacked.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 1, 2021)

Exchange rate?

I can't remember, since, oh, 2011, Canon raising lens or body prices beyond the introductory price. I never bought a Big White, so for those I didn't pay attention. I bought a 20D and my first two L lenses in 2005, but nothing else until 2011.


----------



## EricN (Sep 2, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Exchange rate?
> 
> I can't remember, since, oh, 2011, Canon raising lens or body prices beyond the introductory price. I never bought a Big White, so for those I didn't pay attention. I bought a 20D and my first two L lenses in 2005, but nothing else until 2011.


Off-topic:
What were your first two?


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 2, 2021)

EricN said:


> Off-topic:
> What were your first two?


Ef 24-70mm f/2.8L and Ef 70-200mm f/2.8L (Non-IS).

And welcome to CR!


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 2, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Exchange rate?
> 
> I can't remember, since, oh, 2011, Canon raising lens or body prices beyond the introductory price. I never bought a Big White, so for those I didn't pay attention. I bought a 20D and my first two L lenses in 2005, but nothing else until 2011.


The EF100L became about €200 more expensive here in .nl recently, above the introduction price. Which worked out for me, since I sold it to fund the RF100L


----------



## Czardoom (Sep 2, 2021)

No surprise considering the news lately.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/worlds...-threatening-costlier-electronics-11629978308

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-set-rise-global-semiconductor-shortage.html


----------

